#ubuntu-uds-core-2 2013-11-26
<ralsina_> license
<ralsina_> oops
#ubuntu-uds-core-2 2013-11-29
<vvro> hi, I was watching http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-1311/meeting/22028/core-1311-dmraid2mdadm/ well i got a intel raid, running a raid5, which no longer boots since upgraded to saucy with the new kernels, been using the older kernel 2.8
<vvro> is there anyway to switch to mdadm manually
<vvro> i can mount it in the initrd of the 2.11 kernel with mdadm, but not the dmraid
